# Salton Sea. surprised I've never seen it on here before?



## weldybren (May 17, 2011)

Short film with some background info:
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otIU6Py4K_A&feature=player_embedded[/nomedia]


----------



## tbkscott (May 18, 2011)

Yeah it featured on Extreme Fishing with Robson Green a while ago, he came to fish the lake.


----------



## The Archivist (May 18, 2011)

Good find, that's really rather wonderful. Superb commentary too.


----------



## Foxylady (May 19, 2011)

What an amazing place. Great piece of filming too. Just watched a few more shorts by Ranriggs...superb film maker. He really puts life and thought into his subjects.


----------



## Mole Man (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for that, it was most interesting.


----------

